# 1976 Moeris Ladies Pendant Watch



## dotkelly (Feb 1, 2012)

In 1976 I visited Hong Kong and purchased a Moeris ladies pendant watch from an reputable retailer. I have not worn this very much and recently got it out to use as my wrist watch gave up the ghost. I found that it would only go for 12 hours after I fully wound it (13 times). This watch is in perfect condition, well made with a flower pattern on the outside of the case and a lock that is true with absolutely no movement after it is closed. I understood this to be a genuine Moeris but could it perhaps be a replica - it is very well made and as far as I am aware there were not many "copies" of genuine products 35 years ago. Does anyone know about these watches and should it be going longer than 12 hours?


----------



## SirPavlov (Feb 1, 2011)

IMHO , it is debatable all


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

Are you sure it's Moeris and not Morris???

I have been looking on the net but having trouble finding relevant information.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

after 35 yrs it probably needs a service and probably a change of mainspring 

bit of info on company...

Moeris is one of the "lost" Swiss brands. Moeris are considered almost a forgotten brand.

In 1893 Fritz Moeri founded the predecessor company Moeri & Jeanneret with "Moeri's Patent", a non-magnetic lever movement with exchangeable parts.

In 1905 Moeris was one of the companies experimenting with the new Invar hairspring in their watches. At the Exhibition in Milan in 1906, the company won a Hors Concourse award for being a member of the jury.

In 1909 the company was granted a patent for a timer housed in Binoculars. By 1923 they were producing chronographs and timers as well as their watches.

Moeris was one of the first watch companies that have started to make a wristwatch.

In 1939-1945, Moeris has released the military model of watches for Germans. The watches were produced under the military order of Germany.

price range for this watch 150-250 dollars

taken from tinterent , about the third link so there is info about


----------



## dotkelly (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank you Pugster for the info. on the company. Yes it is definitely a Moeris and seems to be going for longer since I started winding it every day. I can't find where I can post a picture of it - do you know if you can do this. PS - love the cat!*


----------

